# About Bit Torrent Searches...



## alienationware (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know a better search site (or program) than suprnova.org?  I'm looking for something novel.


----------



## cykx (Oct 21, 2004)

I came here just to post suprnova......nvm I am of no help.


----------



## alienationware (Oct 21, 2004)

*Any1 experienced?*

Any1 experienced in Bit Torrent brave enough to take a stab?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

Most of the sites/portals/whatever-you-call-them that are worth knowing about are very exclusive (for better or for worse)


----------



## aqsg72 (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok heres a few of the best trackers, they are the best trackers because they have strict no-leecher policies. Read the FAQs on the relative sites for more information.

torrentbits.org
filelist.org
elitetorrents.org

EDIT: yes you have to sign up to view the torrents


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

> yes you have to sign up to view the torrents


Naturally


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2004)

Sometimes bugmenot works 

 (if you want to wait in the noobie line for the rest of your life )


----------



## dansilva (Oct 22, 2004)

try using DC++ and desitorrents (if u like asian music n movies(adult)


----------



## alienationware (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hell no.*



> if u like ... movies(adult)



Hell, no.  I'm after something novel in the academia, ie. a certain CD-rom content.


----------

